# my java fern



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Attach on slab and brick.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

and this one;


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

The anubias look deadly too


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

iamaloner said:


> The anubias look deadly too


Thanks mate...


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Great colour and nice large leaves! Looks great!


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Professor Monkey said:


> Great colour and nice large leaves! Looks great!


looks like photos are better than personal..


----------

